# Speaker Box



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Made this for a guy to fit his truck. He is going to mount two 10" woofers.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I don't know much about speaker boxes but I know that those look really good. Nice job. I hope your buddy likes them.
What did you hold them together with? I'm just asking because of the heat that builds up in a vehicle. Just wondering if the joints will withstand the heat.


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have always used liquid nails for my speaker box projects.....my not be the best thing, but that is what 90% of the car audio world recommends....and it has not failed me yet


----------



## tito5 (Apr 5, 2011)

is that two separate chambers, or one big one? which subs and what are the specs of the box?


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

tito5 said:


> is that two separate chambers, or one big one? which subs and what are the specs of the box?


It is one chamber. I don't know much about speaker boxes & these were made to his measurements on his drawing (napkin print). I don't know what subs he is using. He just wanted a box built & he will finish the rest. He was very happy with it.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> I don't know much about speaker boxes but I know that those look really good. Nice job. I hope your buddy likes them.
> What did you hold them together with? I'm just asking because of the heat that builds up in a vehicle. Just wondering if the joints will withstand the heat.


It was put together with glue, sks staples (1/4" crown), some screws. Silicone around the joints inside. He is going to mount & wire the subs then cover the outside. He wasn't able to build the box to the shape he wanted.


----------



## Masterofnone (Aug 24, 2010)

jlord said:


> He was very happy with it.


 
I'm sure he was! The most important thing about subs is box. A sub with no box is nothing but a very large speaker. Subs will always say how much "air space" is required in a box for them to run effectively, as it is the movement of the air that gives you that "kick." I had a pair of tens in a truck once. I didn't seal the box up propperly so they sounded aweful!!! But it looks like you did a great job.

I sold that truck with the subs in it too. I had so much base the CD player would skip. Can't say I really miss the subs.

Although my Collective Soul albums would sound pretty sweet on a 12" and some 6"x9"s... :wallbash:

Bobby


----------



## cowboy dan (Apr 11, 2010)

Bobby has a good point about space requirements. i wouldn't suggest any ports for that box. sealed enclosures need less space than a ported box. the subs are also made either for sealed or ported. don't use a sealed enclosure sub in a ported box and vice-versa. if you bridge your amp on this type of box, the sub will hit the back of the seat and cause an undesireable noise. i hope the napkins information doesn't make the box too close to the back seat.


----------



## jlord (Feb 1, 2010)

cowboy dan said:


> Bobby has a good point about space requirements. i wouldn't suggest any ports for that box. sealed enclosures need less space than a ported box. the subs are also made either for sealed or ported. don't use a sealed enclosure sub in a ported box and vice-versa. if you bridge your amp on this type of box, the sub will hit the back of the seat and cause an undesireable noise. i hope the napkins information doesn't make the box too close to the back seat.


This was as far as I was to go with it. It was his napkin & his truck. He seemed to know what he wanted. I don't know much about the sub requirements to know the difference.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

Tell him to throw some insulation in the box on the back wall to get rid of resonation. Should sound good and sounds like your client will be happy.

I made a subwoofer box for a hatchback one time. It was ported and had 2 - 10" subwoofers in it, 2 - 3" midrange and 2 - 1" dome tweeters. I operated it off of a standard car stereo, 4W/channel. At the time I was working for a place that made speaker boxed for Acoustic Research (AR). One of the AR reps came into the shop and I had my car backed up to the garage door and the stereo blasting. Sounded good. He was very impressed with the sound. He asked me what I was running it on and told me it had to be at least 50W to be getting that sound out of it. I laughed, told him 4W channel. He was very interested at that point. I told him I just followed the specs on the speaker to build my enclosure.

Made me feel pretty good knowing I impressed the rep of a major speaker manufacturer.


----------

